# what trim dressing for honeycomb grills?



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Just wandering what would be a good trim dressing for plastic like this large piece that goes from left to right in the bumper. 








Something that can be sprayed on?
There's two more black honeycomb grills at the front. I'd also like to dress other typical bits of plastic that most cars have that are flat (two strips across sides of roof , scuttle panel, bits round mirrors and windows etc)

The criteria are
It must darken/black the trim (obviously)
Be as quick and easy to apply as poss,as I'm a family man
Be reasonably priced 
Be as durable as possible

If that's not enough to ask then any form of UV protection would be disirable too!

I've got a bit of Ag bumper care left but don't fancy trying to apply that to honeycomb. Plus I'd like something more durable if poss. Thanks


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ive used Plastikote in the past with good results Make sure its all clean and dry Work in warm area


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Gyeon cancoat is spot on for these little details.
hth


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I use AF Dressle, Im happy with the result


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I used solution finish on mine 

Wasn't majorly fiddly but it lasts for ages, probably as long as a coating tbh, so yea, well worth a couple of minutes


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've used Autosmart Smart Trim - it comes in a spray can and is very cheap and easy to use. Very quick too!! 

Cooks


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I for AF dressie.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Saw this earlier on Instagram which looks exciting..:thumb:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BACpyvNNDAJ/


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

AF Dressle works well, spray and leave.

Or use a foam swab after you've sprayed it on to get good coverage into the honeycombs.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Never used it but Chemical guys have a spray dressing caled Black on black


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use Meguires all season dressing, pretty good stuff and durable too. Best to use a plastic wash like Swiss Vax so any trim dressing will stick well to the surface for better durability.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

two options
firstly crack out the cotton buds and use a liquid such as concept vista
(longwinded and not really sprayable)
secondly a can of silicon spray (just watch the overspray { better to dress those bits BEFORE polishing or waxing so that you can remove the overspray without damaging the finish})


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow thanks for all the replies. I weighed things up like cost, reviews etc, from looking at the suggestions thatve been made and I've just ordered some AF dressle (and some other gear) from clean your car. :thumb:


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

turbosnoop said:


> Wow thanks for all the replies. I weighed things up like cost, reviews etc, from looking at the suggestions thatve been made and I've just ordered some AF dressle (and some other gear) from clean your car. :thumb:


Do let us know how it goes. I've never found an easy way to get mine looking good


----------



## jocco225 (Mar 16, 2013)

I used Autoglym Bumper&Trim gel and applied it with a small brush. It took some time to do the whole front grill on my Megane 225, but the final outcome was great.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Any trim coating will get u a good looking result,coating will also be much more durable then anything else,i got from dodos trim coating more then 18 months,gyeon trim,also a very good product.


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

AF Dressle works for me in this application.
I use C4 for large flat trim areas.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

What's the durability of dressle like ?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

2-3 weeks.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've used AF Dressle and Obsession Wax Nero for honeycomb grilles before.

Dr Beasley's plastic sealant is good if you have the patience to apply it.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like this is your own car. So I would do the thorough cleaning 1 time and then apply C4, DLUX, Gyeon Trim coating or something similar so you won't have to keep applying something to that honeycomb grill which are truly a PITA.

It will be tedious no matter what you apply.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

May take a little longer to apply than a spray but solution finish is the one for trim 👌 lasts ages


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cookies said:


> I've used Autosmart Smart Trim - it comes in a spray can and is very cheap and easy to use. Very quick too!!
> 
> Cooks


This :thumb:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

For that part on my FN2 I use carpro perl. Spray it onto a detail brush and work it in then wipe off excess after a few mins. Gives a nice finish and lasts a few months I find.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I kind of had a go with the dressle on sunday but it was totally the wrong conditions, wet, dark as usual lately! so I will cast that aside, and retry again when I get the opportunity. It reminds me of Ag instant tyre dressing


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Yes spray and gel dressing will be quicker to apply but don't last as long as something like Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator will take longer to apply but you won't have to redo as often


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

What about aerospace 303? No one has mentioned that? Ive used it on trim like you are asking about and its great. lasts around 2 weeks also but it does darken the trim down a lot.


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

For my it's got to be chemical guys black on black spray on leave and your sorted


----------



## P1ngman1969 (Dec 17, 2015)

+1 for AF Dressle


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

So what result did you get with the dressle...I know you say was wrong conditions but did it turn out bad


----------

